# X-trail fuses?



## Beetle (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi everyone I am new here and am after some advice so please excuse my ignorance.

I recently hooked up a trailer to my X-trail and it seems to have disabled my tail lights, parking lights and dash lights.

I have checked my fuses and cannot work out what fuse operated these functions. I have checked almost all of them and they seem okay.

Can anyone help me? Thanks


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Beetle,

Did you notice there are two fuseboxes, one under the dash in the cabin and one under the bonnet/hood next to the battery. On mine the tail is in the under bonnet box marked on the cover as the 4th from the bottom on the right - 10A. Don't know if it covers parking and dash lights.


----------

